# SPS Forumstreffen 2007 vom 4 - 6 Mai in 88356 Ostrach



## Markus (20 März 2007)

Hallo,

wie wir in diesem Beitrag beschlossen haben findet das SPS-Forumstreffen in diesem Jahr am 4,5,6 Mai statt.

Vermutlich werden in diesem Jahr mehr Leute dabeisein als 2006, deshalb werden mache von euch im Hirschen schlafen. Die ersten 10-14 werden aber wie im letzten Jahr im Schwanen schlafen - wo auch das Rahmenprogramm und das Treffen selbst stattfinden.

Der Spass kostet in diesem Jahr 140,00€ (Brutto) und beinhaltet Essen, Trinken, Schlafen komplett! Bzw. werden die Kosten von Sponsoren getragen (genaueres zu den Sponsoren später).


In den nächsten Tagen wird hier ein PDF mit eienem Programm folgen, damit können alle die das können (schöner Satzbau) die Kosten für das treffen beim Finanzamt geltend machen.

Im letzten Jahr war das treffen wanhsinnig informativ, Zottel, AFK, Andy Rothenbacher, Rainer Hönle haben recht interesannte Präsentationen gehalten. Das ganze in ungezwungener entspannter Atmösphäre mit Bier und Gleichgesinnten. Es ist wirlich ein Erlebniss auf das ich mich schon wieder freue.

Für dieses Jahr steht das Programm noch nicht fest.
Denke das Rainer von Deltalogic auf jeden fall etwas für uns hat.
Libnodave wird bestimmt wieder ein großese Thema sein - hoffe doch sehr das Zottel und AFK wieder dabei sind.
Ich bin gerade mit meiner Siemens Niederlassung im Gespäch ob die nicht jemanden schicken könnten.
Andy? was hälst du davon wenn du uns ein bischen deine Wäge und Dosiertechnik vorstellst?

Aber wie gesagt ich bin mir sicher das wir auch für dieses Jahr wieder spannende Themen bekommen. Wenn jemand interessen daran hat selbst etwas vorzustellen, dann soll er sich bei mir melden.
Beamer, S7-Hardware, PC,... ist zu genüge vorhanden.
Schwerpunkt liegt hier weniger auf gewerblichen Absichten, wenn ihr also ein Prozessleitsystem fürs Handy entwickelt habt oder einen Baustein für die S7-200 geschrieben habt der 8 Achsen interpolieren kann, dann könnt ihr das gerne vorführen und euch auf die anschliessende Diskusion freuen.
(Die Diskussionen beim Treffen laufen nicht so rau ab wie es teilweise Dank der "anonymität des Internets" hier der Fall ist - also keine Angst, auch interpolierende LOGO!´s bekommen ne faire Chance)


Also alle die kommen wollen, füllt das angehängt Formular aus und faxt es mir zurück oder mailt mir einen Scan davon!


Wenn jemand am Treffen ohne Übernachtung oder nur teilweise teilnehmen will, oder sonst ein Problem hat, dann bitte bei mit melden:

Markus Uhl
0177 700 20 72
markus@uhltronix.com


mfg
markus


----------



## Markus (26 März 2007)

Hallo,

bin gerade am programm zusammenstellen...


*Freitag:*

Anreise, Händschütteln, Kennenlernen, Checkin, Bier, gesellige Runde, fachsimpeln und über die lästern die nicht dabei sind...


*Samstag:*

Frühstück ab 07:00 für alle die das geil finden, ich für meinen Teil werde ab 08:30 dabei sein.

09:30 Vortrag über Profinet von Hr. Schneider (Siemens)
anschliessend das übliche Frage-Antwortspiel...

12:00 - Mittagessen

13:00 - Rainer Hönle (Deltalogic): Fernwartung
13:30 - Zottel: Libnodave
14:00 - afk: Libnodave mit Delphi
14:30 - Zottel: Visual (Webbasierendes Visualisierungssystem)
15:00 - afk: Webbasierende Prozessvisualisierung
15:30 - pvbrowser: pvbrowser (Prozess Visualisierung)
16:00 - Gerhard Bäuerle (Deltalogic): S7-Simulator ACCONtrol S7
16:30 - Andreas Sommerfeld - Programmierung mit TwinCat

17:00 - Axel Hulsch (IBH): Vorstellung S7-CXx16 CPU


Zwischen den einzelenen Vorträgen gibt es Kaffe, kalte Getränke und Snacks.


19:00 - Abendessen
Ich schlage vor wir Grillen, leider konnten wir das im letzten Jahr nicht draussen machen.


*Sonntag:*

Frühstück von 09:00 - 10:00

Diesen Tag kann jeder zu seiner freien Verfügung nutzen.
- vom Samstag erholen
- weitere Diskussionen mit gleichgesinnten (Seminarraum ist offen)
- Ausflug an Bodensee oder sonst wo hin
- Heimreise
-...

12:00 Mittagessen

langsames ausklingen gegen Abend und Heimreise...







*Sponsoren:*

*IBH - 50 Liter Freibier*
*Uhltronix - 50 Liter Freibier*
*Deltalogic - Alle Alkoholfreien Getränke*


----------



## Markus (26 März 2007)

Teilnehmer:

hier mal die Teilnehmer die bis jetzt angemeldet sind mit Postleitzahlen um ggf. Fahrgemeinschaften zu bilden:


1. Rainer Hönle - 73527
2. Question_Markk - 42349
3. Zottel - 49565
4. afk - 72250
5. Rayk - 06132
6. Human - 73553
7. vpbrowser (+Frau) - 57368
8. " "
9. Gerhard Bäuerle - 73525
10. Lipperlandstern - 338818
11. Zefix - 85416



Weitere ohne Übernachtung:

1. Markus
2. Joe
3. Soehne
4. Axel Hulsch
5. Andreas Sommerfeld


----------



## Lipperlandstern (9 April 2007)

*Treffen*

Hallo SPSler.

Auch ich werde die lange Fahrt auf ich nehmen und am Treffen teilnehmen. Lass es so werden wie letztes Jahr... ( und an alle Gewerblichen : Vergesst die Werbegeschenke nicht ) ;o)

Grüsse aus dem Lipperland

Axel


----------



## Rainer Hönle (12 April 2007)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> ... und an alle Gewerblichen ...


Hallo Axel,
meinst Du wieder die in den kurzen Röckchen an der einen Straße? Und von denen willst Du dieses mal Geschenke? Desch isch ja scho fascht schwäbisch  
Grüße aus dem Schwobaländle
Rainer


----------



## Lipperlandstern (12 April 2007)

@ Rainer

DU weisst genau was ich meine ) *grins... und ich komme aus dem Lipperland. Nach der Überlieferung sind wir wegen geiz ausgewiesene Schotten


----------



## Ralle (12 April 2007)

@Markus

Habt ihr auch ne Bank, für Schlafsack-Kongressteilnehmer? 

PS: Wer will da schon schlafen?


----------



## pvbrowser (14 April 2007)

Bei dem Wetter heute ist Grillen angesagt.

Wenn wir in Ostrach auch so ein Wetter haben,
stellt sich für mich die Frage:
Müssen wir unbedingt in einem Saal sitzen oder könnten wir die Veranstaltung nicht mal eben in den Biergarten verlagern


----------



## Markus (14 April 2007)

pvbrowser schrieb:


> Bei dem Wetter heute ist Grillen angesagt.
> 
> Wenn wir in Ostrach auch so ein Wetter haben,
> stellt sich für mich die Frage:
> Müssen wir unbedingt in einem Saal sitzen oder könnten wir die Veranstaltung nicht mal eben in den Biergarten verlagern


 

können das schon nach draussen erweitern, aber da wird bei dem wetter der beste beamer in die knie gehen...


----------



## seeba (21 April 2007)

Samstag komm ich mal hochgedüst... :-D


----------



## Rainer Hönle (21 April 2007)

seeba schrieb:


> Samstag komm ich mal hochgedüst... :-D


Dann mal herzlichen Glückwunsch zur Pappe. Und fahr langsam, sonst ist sie gleich wieder weg


----------



## seeba (21 April 2007)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Dann mal herzlichen Glückwunsch zur Pappe. Und fahr langsam, sonst ist sie gleich wieder weg


Dankeschön... :-D


----------



## Markus (21 April 2007)

seeba schrieb:


> Samstag komm ich mal hochgedüst... :-D


 
wie werden bei euch karten aufgehängt?
wir sind UNTEN!


----------



## zotos (22 April 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> wie werden bei euch karten aufgehängt?
> wir sind UNTEN!



Laut der Googlemap ME hier im Forum ist er eh fast ein Nachbar von Dir ;O)


----------



## Zottel (27 April 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> Teilnehmer:
> 2. Question_Markk - 42349


Ließen sich da eventuell Fahrgemeinschaften bilden? Meine Karre hat 20 Jahre auf dem Buckel, insofern wäre ich zum Mitfahren geneigt, aber der Hund (Avatar) muß auch mit!


----------



## Zefix (27 April 2007)

Zottel schrieb:


> aber der Hund (Avatar) muß auch mit!


 
Na der Hund auf jeden Fall


----------



## Maxl (28 April 2007)

Hallo!

Kenn mich mit den Deutschen Postleitzahlen relativ schlecht aus (da ich Österreicher bin). Bin zu der Zeit des Treffens in Hildesheim. Kann mich eventuell jemand mitnehmen??
Wenn nicht wäre es super, wenn mich jemand unterwegs an einem Bahnhof zusteigen lässt (Fulda, Würzburg, Mannheim oder so.) und mitnimmt.

Danke
mfg
Maxl

PS: Freitag abends wäre ideal!


----------



## Markus (3 Mai 2007)

also am freitag gehts los, braucht noch wer irgendwas?
will noch kurzfristig jemand aufspringen? sind noch 3 plätze im schwanen frei...


----------



## Zefix (3 Mai 2007)

Wer ist eigentlich:
8. " "   


Glaub das Bier geht uns auch nicht aus... für uns paar Hansl


----------



## plc_tippser (3 Mai 2007)

Zefix schrieb:


> Wer ist eigentlich:
> 8. " "
> 
> 
> Glaub das Bier geht uns auch nicht aus... für uns paar Hansl


 

Zu deiner Frage, hast du mit dem Überschuss schon angefangen?


----------



## afk (3 Mai 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> will noch kurzfristig jemand aufspringen? sind noch 3 plätze im schwanen frei...


Mir fehlen die Moderatoren noch auf der Teilnehmerliste, die sind nach momentanen Stand extrem unterrepräsentiert ...  

Na los Jungs und Mädels, sattelt die Hühner und meldet Euch an, gute Gründe dafür gibt's schließlich mehr als genug ! :sm24:  


Gruß Axel


----------



## Markus (3 Mai 2007)

Zefix schrieb:


> Wer ist eigentlich:
> 8. " "


 

nr7 aufmerksam mehrmals langsam laut vorlesen, tief durchatmen, übeung solange wieder holen bis die frage beantwortet ist...


----------



## plc_tippser (3 Mai 2007)

afk schrieb:


> Mir fehlen die Moderatoren noch auf der Teilnehmerliste, die sind nach momentanen Stand extrem unterrepräsentiert ...
> 
> Na los Jungs und Mädels, sattelt die Hühner und meldet Euch an, gute Gründe dafür gibt's schließlich mehr als genug ! :sm24:
> 
> ...


 

Würde echt gerne, aber werde wohl arbeiten gehen am Sa.  und dann auch noch 1000km fahren


----------



## afk (3 Mai 2007)

plc_tippser schrieb:


> Würde echt gerne, aber werde wohl arbeiten gehen am Sa.  und dann auch noch 1000km fahren


Als Arbeit läuft das bei mir auch, und von Nizza nach Ostrach sind es laut Google Maps zwar nur knapp 700km, aber das liegt dann ja noch im Limit ...

Ist das dann als Zusage zu werten ?  


Gruß Axel


----------



## Zefix (3 Mai 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> nr7 aufmerksam mehrmals langsam laut vorlesen, tief durchatmen, übeung solange wieder holen bis die frage beantwortet ist...


 
Ok Ok kam mit der Deklaration nicht gleich klar


----------



## plc_tippser (3 Mai 2007)

afk schrieb:


> Als Arbeit läuft das bei mir auch, und von Nizza nach Ostrach sind es laut Google Maps zwar nur knapp 700km, aber das liegt dann ja noch im Limit ...
> 
> Ist das dann als Zusage zu werten ?
> 
> ...


 

Dann aber nur auf ein Bier


----------



## Human (4 Mai 2007)

Wann soll man denn morgen/heute am Schwanen sein?


----------



## Lipperlandstern (4 Mai 2007)

Moin , moin

Die Hälfte der Strecke hab ich schon ;o) .... bin auf der Durchreise auf Kundenbesuch und lass mich mit Kaffee verwöhnen. Ich denke das ich um 17 Uhr bei Markus aufschlage ......

Bis später dann und allen ne gute Anreise

Axel


----------



## Markus (4 Mai 2007)

jeder kann kommen wenn er will (solange er mich heute vormittag nicht von der abrbeit abhält...   ), die meisten werden so zwischen 1600 und 1800 ankommen...


----------



## Rayk (4 Mai 2007)

Hallo, 
  ich muss meine Teilnahme am Treffen leider absagen. Ich komme vor 21:00 hier nicht weg und dann noch 5 h Fahrt…
  wünsche allen viel Spaß
  Rayk


----------



## Markus (4 Mai 2007)

Rayk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich muss meine Teilnahme am Treffen leider absagen. Ich komme vor 21:00 hier nicht weg und dann noch 5 h Fahrt…
> wünsche allen viel Spaß
> Rayk


 

nanana...
denke das um die zeit noch ein paar von uns wach sind...
und interessant wirds ja erst morgen. kannst auch morgen anreisen, oder heute nacht nur einen teil fahren.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (4 Mai 2007)

Gut dass noch ein paar wach sind, leider komme ich 
auch jetzt erst los. Aber die Freitagsstaus um Stuttgart 
sollten sich jetzt ja aufgelöst haben.

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## seeba (4 Mai 2007)

Ach Leute, jetzt macht man mich hier verrückt, dass ich so abgekämpft aussehe und man als Fahranfänger doch nicht so eine Strecke zurücklegen kann... Hilfe Hilfe Hilfe... Markus, meld dich mal, PN! :twisted:


----------



## Lipperlandstern (5 Mai 2007)

Hallo Seeba.

Um die Zeit war Markus nicht mehr in der Lage irgendwelchen PN zu schreiben   :sm24:


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (6 Mai 2007)

seeba schrieb:


> Ach Leute, jetzt macht man mich hier verrückt, dass ich so abgekämpft aussehe und man als Fahranfänger doch nicht so eine Strecke zurücklegen kann ...



Immer der schlechte Einfluss auf die jungen Leute ...


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (6 Mai 2007)

Hallo,

ja seeba und alle, die nicht dabei waren, ihr habt echt 
etwas verpasst . 

Dazu erstmal vielen Dank an Familie Uhl, Markus und Joe
für die sehr gute Bewirtung und Unterbringung und für 
die hervoragende Organisation des 2. SPS-Forum-Treffen.

Vielen Dank auch für die spannenden Vorträge aus der 
täglichen Automatisierungs-Praxis und die interessanten
persönlichen Gespräche.

Hoffe, dass Ihr alle auch gut Zuhause angekommen seid.

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## Question_mark (6 Mai 2007)

*Wieder zuhause ...*

Hallo,



			
				Gerhard Bäuerle schrieb:
			
		

> Hoffe, dass Ihr alle auch gut Zuhause angekommen seid.



Ich kann jetzt nur für mich sprechen, ich bin gut zuhause angekommen. Nach einer guten Stunde Fahrt waren auch die letzten Wolken verschwunden und die Rückfahrt bei Sonnenschein und freier Autobahn war völlig stressfrei und angenehm. Irgenwann bin ich von der Autobahn abgebogen und auf der schönen rechten Seite des Rheins (de schäl Sick) auf Landstrasssen entlang des Rheins weitergefahren.

Es war mal wieder ein schönes Wochenende, der weite Weg hat sich gelohnt.  

Meinen Dank an Familie Uhl und Joe für die hervorragende und freundliche Bewirtung und Aufnahme, alle haben sich erfolgreich bemüht, dieses Treffen für alle Teilnehmer angenehm zu gestalten. Und die Küche im Gasthaus Schwanen ist wirklich empfehlenswert, man könnte süchtig werden. Also auch eine gute Adresse für den Urlaub in der Nähe zum Bodensee.

Vielen Dank an alle, die durch Ihre Vorträge interessante Einblicke in bisher vielleicht eher unbeachtete Themen abseits der eingefahrenen Wege gezeigt haben. Und auch an Herrn Schneider von Siemens Stuttgart, der viele bisher offene Fragen zum Thema Profinet durch seinen Vortrag beantwortet hat.
Und natürlich auch Danke an die Sponsoren der alkoholischen und alkoholfreien Getränke.

Wir brauchen natürlich nicht bis zum nächsten Forumstreff im Mai 2008 zu warten, ich hoffe doch mal, einige Kollegen im November 2007 zum Frühstück beim Deltalogic-Stand auf der SPS/IPC in Nürnberg wieder zu treffen.     
Wer nicht da war, hat irgendetwas verpasst ...

Aber meine lieben Mods, Ihr seid schon schmerzlich vermisst worden. Als Wiederholungstäter mal wieder nicht anwesend  -->> gggrrrrr
Wenn die Mods sich weiter verweigern, müssen wir doch mal über weitere Sanktionen nachdenken    

Also Danke und viele Grüße von

Question_mark


----------



## afk (7 Mai 2007)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Ich kann jetzt nur für mich sprechen ...


Dafür hast Du es aber so schön formuliert, daß ich mich da nur anschließen kann. Mein Heimweg war allerdings nicht ganz so weit ... 


Gruß Axel

PS: Waren die Sanktionen bezüglich dem Fernbleiben der Mods nicht schon beschlossene Sache ? :twisted:


----------



## Lipperlandstern (7 Mai 2007)

Moin Moin.
Auch ich bin nach einem Abstecher nach Überlingen wieder gut auf meinen Baustelle angekommen.

Den Lobeshymnen meiner Vorschreiber schliesse ich mich voll und ganz an ;o) ....

Ich bin schon gespannt auf das nächste Treffen und bis dahin werden mich folgende Fragen quälen...

- wird es Seeba diesmal schaffen auf das Treffen zu kommen ?
- werde ich es jemals schaffen länger als Questionmark aufzubleiben ?
- werden wir Samstag auch mal drausen Grillen können ?
- hat Deltalogic wieder Tassen für uns ?  
- versteh ich auch mal was wenn Rainer H. und Zottel sich unterhalten ?

Eine schöne Woche für Euch, woll

Axel


----------



## Markus (7 Mai 2007)

morgen jungs...

mir hat das auch einen riesenspass gemacht, abgesehen von dem profinet vortrag am samstagvormittag. das lag aber weder am thema noch an herrn scheider - das lag einfach nur daran das der freitagabend endete als es wieder hell wurde...

ich kann mir aber gut vorstellen das ich nicht der einzige war und insgesammt wohl noch gut 10 promille dasassen und sich über profinet aufklären liessen. was muss der mann nur von uns gedacht haben...

ja der seeba entäuscht uns jahr für jahr erneut, er war es doch der die idee für dieses treffen überhaupt hatte. in ein paar jahren können wir die ganzen ausreden nicht zu erscheinen als gesammelte werke veröffentlichen...

das mit den mods ist traurig aber war, das ging dann soweit das wir die kleineren besucher des treffens durch gutes zureden (*prügeldresch*) dazu bringen mussten uns immer wieder bier zu brignen. eigentlich wären die mods dafür vorgesehen gewesen, für ralle habe ich extra ein rosa dirndl anfertigen lassen...

naja zuviele mods wären auch nicht gut gewesen, stell euch mal vor die hätten am samstag abend angefangen zu "zensieren" und zu "löschen"...
wäre extrem trocken geworden...

danke an alle die da waren, danke an alle die den samstag mit ihren beiträgen bereichert haben - die sind ja der eigentliche hauptgrund für das treffen...


----------



## zotos (7 Mai 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> ...
> für ralle habe ich extra ein rosa dirndl anfertigen lassen...




Gute Idee:
http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=81943&postcount=13


----------



## Human (7 Mai 2007)

Hallo,

ich bin auch gut zu Hause angekommen.

das Wochenende hat wirklich richtig Spaß gemacht, war interessant und ein gelernt habe ich auch noch so einiges.

Vielen Dank an Markus, Joe, die Familie Uhl, an die, die einen Vortrag gehalten haben, alle anderen, die da waren und natürlich auch an die Sponsoren.

Alle, die nicht dabei waren haben wirklich etwas verpasst.


----------



## Bitverbieger (7 Mai 2007)

Hallo Markus,
eine Frage zum Forumstreffen.
Sind diese Treffen immer an diesem Ort?

Gruß
Bitverbieger


----------



## Markus (7 Mai 2007)

vielleicht noch ein paar impressionen die mir so dazu einfallen:


"huschhusch" (oder so ähnlich)

"die axels des bösen"

cool fand ich auch zottel als er samstag nacht mit gut 15 bier im kopf noch eben schnell ein paar änderungen im c source des compilers von visual vorgenommen hat...

ein forumstreffen ohne die tassen von deltalogic wäre wohl nicht mehr denkbar...

wieso zeigt uns afk jedes jahr seine tolle visu die wir aber weder kaufen dürfen noch würde er sie uns schenken?

3-4 forenmitgliedder haben am samstag bewiesen das sie über genügend gute witze kennen um im forum die nächsten 10jahre den witz des tages zu posten


@zottel
meinen mam hat behauptet das sie dich am sonntagmorgen um 07:15 beim spaziergang mit deinem hund gesehen hat - stimmt das? um 07:00 haben wir dovch erst unser letztes bier ausgetrunken...


@deltalogic
danke dass ihr auch noch die andreren getränke bezahlt habt - wobei ich die kosten dafür zu gerne unseren mods als strafe für ihr fehlen aufs auge gedrückt hätte...


----------



## Markus (7 Mai 2007)

Bitverbieger schrieb:


> Hallo Markus,
> eine Frage zum Forumstreffen.
> Sind diese Treffen immer an diesem Ort?
> 
> ...


 

naja für mich wäre ein treffen wo anders schwerer zu organisieren...
die leute aus dem norden von d sagen es ist zuweit unten, man kann es aber auch als zentrale lage für d,a,ch sehen...

es kommen leute von überall, und ich poste immer von allen die plz so das sich ggf. fahrgemeinschaften bilden können.

in 6 monaten treffen sich wieder einige auf der sps/ipc/drives in nürnberg, dann wieder 6 monate warten bis zum treffen im mai, dann wieder nürnberg...

wenn jemand anders *ralleanguck* etwas machen will, kann er das gerne tun, ich werde dann nach möglichkeit gerne dort erscheinen...


----------



## Bitverbieger (7 Mai 2007)

Naja, das kann ich versehen.
Nur vom Ruhrgebiet bis in den schönen Süden sind es ja nun mal ein paar km.
Aber das Interesse ist aber schon mal geweckt. Schaun wir mal, ob es mal 
klappt.

Bitverbieger


----------



## Maxl (7 Mai 2007)

Ich wäre ja gern gekommen, aber abgesehen davon dass ich nicht Zeit habe, ist Ostrach mit der bahn einfach besch.... zu erreichen.

Ließe sich nächstes Jahr sowas wie ein Hol-und-Bring-Service zu einem größeren Bahnhof in der Nähe organisieren? Ulm oder Memmingen oder so........

Ansonsten............ cu @ nürnberg  


mfg
Maxl


----------



## Zottel (7 Mai 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> @zottel
> meinen mam hat behauptet das sie dich am sonntagmorgen um 07:15 beim spaziergang mit deinem hund gesehen hat - stimmt das? um 07:00 haben wir dovch erst unser letztes bier ausgetrunken...


Ich erinnere mich nicht, aber es würde meiner Gewohnheit entsprechen, daß ich noch ein paar Schritte mit ihm gehe, bevor ich mich ablege...
Noch mal vielen Dank an deine Mamm, an Grillmeister Jo und natürlich Dich!


----------



## Question_mark (7 Mai 2007)

*Nachlese Forumstreffen*

Hallo,



			
				Markus schrieb:
			
		

> zottel als er samstag nacht mit gut 15 bier im kopf noch eben schnell ein paar änderungen im c source des compilers von visual vorgenommen hat...



Ähemm, Markus...
ich glaube 15 Bier war doch etwas untertrieben  



			
				Maxl schrieb:
			
		

> Ließe sich nächstes Jahr sowas wie ein Hol-und-Bring-Service zu einem größeren Bahnhof in der Nähe organisieren?



Wahrscheinlich machbar, aber bestimmt nicht mehr nach 20.00 Uhr. Um diese Uhrzeit ist nur noch einer aus dem Forum fahrtauglich, ein Namensvetter von Markus..



			
				Markus schrieb:
			
		

> wieso zeigt uns afk jedes jahr seine tolle visu die wir aber weder kaufen dürfen noch würde er sie uns schenken?



Wahrscheinlich um den Interessierten Möglichkeiten aufzuzeigen, wie man so etwas selber realisieren kann. Die Lösung von afk ist eben sehr individuell, selbst wenn afk die Quelltexte hier einstellen würde, es würde kaum jemanden etwas nutzen. Es geht hier wohl mehr darum, aufzuzeigen mit welchen Tools und auf welchen Wege man solche individuellen Lösungen erstellen kann.



			
				Markus schrieb:
			
		

> 3-4 forenmitgliedder haben am samstag bewiesen das sie über genügend gute witze kennen um im forum die nächsten 10jahre den witz des tages zu posten



Stimmt, ich hatte fast Bauchschmerzen vor Lachen... 
Einige hundert Witze am laufenden Band  

Gruss

Question_mark


----------



## Question_mark (8 Mai 2007)

*Nachlese Forumstreffen ..*

Hallo,



			
				Markus schrieb:
			
		

> @zottel
> meinen mam hat behauptet das sie dich am sonntagmorgen um 07:15 beim spaziergang mit deinem hund gesehen hat - stimmt das? um 07:00 haben wir dovch erst unser letztes bier ausgetrunken...



Und mir hat Deine Mam erzählt, Sie hat um 7.15 Uhr einen Geist mit einem Hund gesehen...    

@Zottel,

hoffe, Ihr zwei Zottels mit in Summe 6 Beinen (oder waren es doch sieben, der Vierbeiner war doch in Hochform  )  sind gut und wohlbehalten nach Hause gekommen.  

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Zottel (8 Mai 2007)

Question_mark schrieb:


> @Zottel,
> 
> hoffe, Ihr zwei Zottels mit in Summe 6 Beinen (oder waren es doch sieben, der Vierbeiner war doch in Hochform  )  sind gut und wohlbehalten nach Hause gekommen.


Sind wir (sofern ich in den nächsten Wochen keine amtlichen Fotos erhalte  ) , und das mit dem fünften Bein des Vierbeiners war am Sonntag auch nicht mehr akut...


----------



## Question_mark (8 Mai 2007)

*Nachlese Forumstreffen*

Hallo,



			
				Zottel schrieb:
			
		

> und das mit dem fünften Bein des Vierbeiners war am Sonntag auch nicht mehr akut...



Ach so, deshalb hatten die Kühe auf der Weide so ein glückliches Grinsen im Gesicht    
Glückliche Kühe und ein entspannter, zufriedener Hund, was will Herrchen mehr ...

Gruß 

Question_mark


----------



## afk (8 Mai 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> "die axels des bösen"


Eigentlich waren wir doch ganz lieb ... 








Question_mark schrieb:


> Markus schrieb:
> 
> 
> > wieso zeigt uns afk jedes jahr seine tolle visu die wir aber weder kaufen dürfen noch würde er sie uns schenken?
> ...


QM hat's gut getroffen. Es soll einfach zeigen, daß man sich in bestimmten Situationen ruhig mal was zutrauen sollte. Denn manchmal bekommt man etwas für den eigenen, speziellen Anwendungsfall selbst einfach besser hin, als alle großen Softwarehäuser zusammen.


Gruß Axel


----------



## Lipperlandstern (8 Mai 2007)

afk schrieb:


> Eigentlich waren wir doch ganz lieb ...


 

Seh ich auch so.... ich war artig:twisted:


----------

